# Marci Tribe for Worldmark BOD



## mtribe (Apr 30, 2009)

Nominations for Worldmark Board of Directors is at the end of the month and we will all soon be receiving a letter from Wyndham asking us to give them our proxy.  
Please do not give wyndham your proxy...EVER 
Last year Marci received more direct owner votes than either wyndham candidate.  If you count votes not cast by the Wyndham as the developer or the Wyndham controlled BOD and counted proxies held with the expectation that the votes would be cast for her Marci DOUBLED their totals.  

Marci will be running for the BOD again this year and we hope to build on her momentum.
  To see more on this and other issues  Please go to www.marci4worldmark.com
To see Marci's candidate speach from last year please view it here Marci is on Youtube go see the speach at   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEXxi9btbnk 

Please view it, Rate it, Forward it, put in on your face book, twitter, myspace. Email it to your friends who own Worldmark.  Lets spread the word.  As Owners we need to take back control of our club!  We can use all the help we can get!

Thanks, Mike


----------



## kapish (May 1, 2009)

*Congratulations Marci!*

Marci, congratulations on getting the most amount of votes from WorldMark Owners. Thanks again for all your work on getting an independent WorldMark owner elected to the WorldMark Board. Your strong showing, from the support of the WorldMark owners forced the developer to cast their votes based on developer credits to elect themselves to the BOD. 

We, the owners, will continue to support you on your efforts in getting elected to the club's board.

Thanks.


----------



## LLW (May 2, 2009)

mtribe said:


> Nominations for Worldmark Board of Directors is at the end of the month and we will all soon be receiving a letter from Wyndham asking us to give them our proxy.
> Please do not give wyndham your proxy...EVER
> Last year Marci received more direct owner votes than either wyndham candidate.  If you count votes not cast by the Wyndham as the developer or the Wyndham controlled BOD and counted proxies held with the expectation that the votes would be cast for her Marci DOUBLED their totals.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Mike. Marci will do it this year!


----------

